# Angiovac -procedure code for an Angiovac



## dja1115 (Aug 29, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if there is a procedure code for an Angiovac? My doctor is going to be performing this on a patient and I cannot find any information on this.  Thank you!


----------



## jewlz0879 (Sep 10, 2012)

Is this the same as angioseal? If so, more than likely, you can't bill for it. My physicians use an angioseal to close up the atery after proceudres but it's not separately billable. Not sure if your Angiovac is the same idea or not.


----------



## bmx1616 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Angiovac*

The Angiovac is apparently a clot removal system.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Sep 11, 2012)

*Angiovac*

My question is where is it planed on being used.  After looking at the website, it looks like it's used for open procedures to remove clots during the operative procedure.  If the doctor is planning to use it for coronary thrombectomy, it can't be billed per American College of Cardiology.

Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCCC


----------



## dja1115 (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes he is planning on using it for coronary thrombectomy.  Thank you all for your replies.


----------



## loriaward (Mar 18, 2014)

*angiovac*

what if it is being used for removal of a saddle PE?
Thoughts?

Lori


----------



## Twixle2002 (Mar 19, 2014)

It is my understanding that you can only charge a coronary thrombectomy if it is mechanical. Then the code would be 92973, but any type of aspiration thrombectomy is excluded.


----------



## maggie71174 (Sep 1, 2017)

*Maggie - CPC*

Our facility is going to begin performing catheter aspiration thrombectomy with extracorporeal bypass using the Angiovac - interventional radiology procedure.  This procedure will be an inpatient procedure.  We are having trouble locating the procedures codes for the Angiovac kit.  Has anyone else seen this procedure?  If you have, how has it been coded?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!!!


----------

